# Where can I get a list of NAMA houses for sale?



## Society

Does anyone know if NAMA have houses on their books (not just apartments)?


----------



## machu

i thought according to the news today they had a list of  properties for sale on there website but i can't seem to find them.


----------



## thedaras

Is this the one you are looking for;

http://namawinelake.wordpress.com/2...ama-properties-subject-to-enforcement-action/

http://namawinelake.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/namaenforcement.pdf


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Here is the list on the NAMA site. 

Click that you agree to the terms and conditions 
and then click on "Security subject to enforcement action"


[broken link removed]

It's not particularly easy to identify the houses for sale. But if you can, you can see who the receiver is.

Brendan


----------



## Compass

Thanks Brendan, that was puzzling me a bit as well. Not exactly transparent!!


----------



## RMCF

I had a look through that list, and there is a housing estate I know which is more or less completed, but which have half the houses not sold. The houses have recently had boards put up over the doors and windows.

I was wondering why do NAMA not offer these completed houses for say €75,000 to get rid of them, bring in some money for the taxpayers, and get rid of them off their books? Surely any money is better than owning a pile of empty houses? Are there rules they have to abide by, whereas they cannot sell below a certain minimum price?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

It's a very tough strategy for NAMA.

They have to sell around 40,000 houses over time.

Do they flood the market with them all now? 

Do they release them over time? 

They can't make a decision on that estate alone. They must do it in context. If they reduce the price by half on one estate, it will wreck the market for all the other houses.

brendan


----------



## serotoninsid

It's as clear as mud.  Even the locations are hard to work out - but what of the pricing?  Are we supposed to ring up the receiver to find out?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

NAMA seem to be a difficult position in that they must respect client confidentiality.  Apparently advertising the exact locations seems to be a problem for them. 

But yes, apparently there is an open invitation to contact the Receiver

Brendan


----------



## Bronte

Don't get all this subterfuge.  Can't we just have clear list now so that potential buyers can check out what's on offer.  Surely some reporter or blogger is working on just such a list.


----------



## Complainer

For those who prefer their information visually;

http://thestory.ie/2011/07/30/nama-enforcement-properties-mapped/


----------



## Bronte

That's brillant Complainer.  Why on earth Nama couldn't have done that ?  It's by county too so much easier to have a look.


----------



## Complainer

Bronte said:


> That's brillant Complainer.  Why on earth Nama couldn't have done that ?  It's by county too so much easier to have a look.



It is brilliant indeed, but I wouldn't beat up NAMA too much. If public bodies would just publish the data they have (as NAMA did in this case), there are plenty of other people out there only too happy to use and republish that data;

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_data


----------



## Bronte

Complainer said:


> I, but I wouldn't beat up NAMA too much.


 
Yes, but Nama are charged with sorting out the the disposal of the properties they hold so as part of that remit and bearing in mind the salaries of all their staff it is surely not beyond their intelligence to create an excel file of all properties for sale, with address and location that is easily readable to would be purchasers.  

As an aside, anyone training for a job would do well to go into the area of accountancy/receivership and apply to the usuall suspects who have been appointed receivers, looks like the place to be.  No doubt they are hiring.


----------

